# Briggs & Stratton 10.5 HP engine



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello folks... Have here a Briggs & Stratton 10.5 HP engine on a Cycle Country Quicksilver mower (old and discontinued by todays standards).

Hasn't been running for a couple of years and not exactly stored correctly either... Pull the cylinder head off and what I found was depressing.. Rust and other gunk in front of the piston and all sorts of other gunk behind each piston..

I'm still trying to decide if I want to overhaul this thing or not. That would be cheaper than buying another mower for the 4 wheeler... Taking it somewhere would probably cost a fortune too.. Thought about doing the work myself but besides the basic tune up stuff I have never gotten this involved in engine repair.

Is such a job do-able for a non-mechanic or are there still tolerances etc. I need to know about? I can order the different parts online but not sure If there is more machine work that needs to be done or not. Not even sure what book(s) I could get to help with this... It's a great mower and despite it's looks I'd like to keep it around.

So whatever advice / thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.. I'm not afraid of small engine work as I am the Blazer that I currently own!


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

just a question. how did it run when it was running last?


----------



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

Running rough.... It never really ran that great to begin with.. always hard to start esp. pull start. I really did put it through it's paces though...


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

rebuilding one of these small engines is not as simple as it sounds but with that being said its also not that difficult if you know what your doing and what to look for. Some engines are not even close to being cost effective to rebuild as you may suspect. there are tolerances to check on everything like cyl. wear and roundness. machine work on cyl, Valves that have clearances and have to be seated proplerly, crank journals that should be checked for wear, rods that have to be checked etc. i think you get the picture. My suggestion would be to find an acceptable used, good engine somewhere to replace yours with and get your mower running if that is your objective. THEN me personally I would tear into the old one and start looking to see if its even rebuildable and go from there. that gives you time to locate some possibly good used parts, find out which of your friends have the tools you need like mics, torque wrenches, telescoping inside mics,etc. take your time, find an online manual with all the specs an such and make it a good winter time project. or you may find its not worth the parts and effort to rebuild. sorry if this wasn't any help. just an opinion.


----------



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

hd4ou said:


> rebuilding one of these small engines is not as simple as it sounds but with that being said its also not that difficult if you know what your doing and what to look for. Some engines are not even close to being cost effective to rebuild as you may suspect. there are tolerances to check on everything like cyl. wear and roundness. machine work on cyl, Valves that have clearances and have to be seated proplerly, crank journals that should be checked for wear, rods that have to be checked etc. i think you get the picture. My suggestion would be to find an acceptable used, good engine somewhere to replace yours with and get your mower running if that is your objective. THEN me personally I would tear into the old one and start looking to see if its even rebuildable and go from there. that gives you time to locate some possibly good used parts, find out which of your friends have the tools you need like mics, torque wrenches, telescoping inside mics,etc. take your time, find an online manual with all the specs an such and make it a good winter time project. or you may find its not worth the parts and effort to rebuild. sorry if this wasn't any help. just an opinion.


Nope that is PERFECT! I have found an engine on craigs list. Just waiting for a reply to see if it's what I can use or not. I'll rig it up if I have to.. 

I was thinking this would be a good winter project!  I waiting on some manuals etc. too see if it's worth it. Tools well one can never have enought tools!!!! lol

Thanks for the reply! Keeps me thinking!!!!


----------

